# where else to find the s13 silvia conversion



## mac2686 (Aug 9, 2003)

OK i just got a 89 240 coupe .... ne ways i dont wanna get bitched at so please be nice.... so i read the STICKY FOR THE NEWBIES IGHT and ive been searchin and searchin and i only found a couple sites for the s13 silvia conversion which were www.jspec.com , www.night7racing.com thats all i could find for the whole conversion is there any other sites. From it said on jspec s site it sounds like theres plenty more sites. so since everyone knows more than i do obviously can you prove it and give a bunch of sites with silvia stuff so i can check it out.... please!!!! thanxs matt!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

All I know is that if you bought it from Night7racing (when he got a conversion in of course) that I could personally oversee it if you needed it since I know the guy.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i think 850 sounds pretty good for the conversion but his prices for the motors are a bit high  

could i request a carbon fiber hood instead of the stock silvia hood that would come with the conversion?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think venus auto parts sells them also


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

go jspec


----------



## mac2686 (Aug 9, 2003)

*k thanks*

ight thanks guys for the info just wanted to kno if there were ne other sites out there guess not.... is there a website for venus auto? ya 850 sounds pretty good just keep my eye out for one available but thanks for tha info peace!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.venus-auto.com


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I will have about 6 of the Silvia front end conversions arriving around February 20th.


----------



## mac2686 (Aug 9, 2003)

sawwwweeeeeeet ill check back with u then .... i took my front bumper, lights and fenders off tonight! how hard is it to put the new fenders, bumper and headlights on... i cant wait the silvia front end looks alot better!


----------



## twotirefryerwa (Jan 29, 2004)

email me at [email protected] if your serious

Dustin


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

like i said before... would i be able to request a carbon fiber hood be sent instead of the normal hood?
if not, could i just get everything else cause i know where to get carbon fiber silvia hoods so i dont wanna buy the regular one.


----------

